# Shelter from the Storm Flowchart



## amethal (Sep 4, 2007)

I find adventure 3, Shelter from the Storm, a bit confusing as some of it is a lot more free form than the first two.

I've done a rough flowchart to help me, attached as a PDF.  I haven't tried it out yet (we're still in the fire forest) but it might be of interest to other people. Hopefully its not violating any rules, since its useless without the scenario itself.


----------



## Fredrik Svanberg (Sep 10, 2007)

This looks like a good idea, I'll probably steal it for my own game. Thanks!


----------



## Sam (Sep 22, 2007)

amethal said:
			
		

> I find adventure 3, Shelter from the Storm, a bit confusing as some of it is a lot more free form than the first two.
> 
> I've done a rough flowchart to help me, attached as a PDF.  I haven't tried it out yet (we're still in the fire forest) but it might be of interest to other people. Hopefully its not violating any rules, since its useless without the scenario itself.




Thanks!  I've put crude ones like this together for the first two adventures.  I've found that it helps me remember what the story flow should by.

Ryan - Would love to see something like this in all the adventures!


----------



## RangerWickett (Sep 22, 2007)

Hm. I'll consider it. Some of the adventures are fairly straightforward (6 and 8 in particular), but this would very likely help out in #9.


----------

